# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Бумажная посуда

## ЧАНТАРУКМИ ДЕВИ ДАСИ

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные. Спасибо за праздник в честь Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, за прекрасные киртаны, лекции, за праздничную атмосферу, за красивое оформление алтарной, за то что мы вместе, за праздничное угощение, по организации которого и хочу высказаться (все нерешалась, хотя Господь давно меня на это вдохновляет)
 Земля уже с трудом переваривает отходы деятельности человека, а пластик разлагается очень долго, при сжигании его выделяется ядовитым раз. Таким образом, используя в таких объемах пластиковую посуду, мы уменьшаем духовную пользу прасада. Земля живая, и наша задача беречь ее, это одна из семи наших матерей. Давайте поменяем свое сознание относительно этой темы, и начнем вновь использовать бумажную посуду. Это очень духовно, это будет способствовать нашему духовному росту и развитию, здоровью нашему и наших детей. Гости, организации будут одобрять это и станут брать пример. Вот один из сайтов, где можно прямо у производителя заказывать поставку такой посуды http://www.mystery.ru/catalog/2716/?PAGEN_1=2. 
Или здесь.  http://www.oil-pack.ru/catalog/bumaz...minirovannaya/

Хари бол!

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Я полностью согласна, что в плане утилизации бумажная посуда намного экологичнее и готова поддержать такое предложение. Однако возникло 2 вопроса.
1) сможет ли бумажная посуда быть достаточно пригодной для разлива туда прасадного супа и других жидких блюд?
2) как известно, для производства бумаги требуется древесина. не увеличится ли в связи с этим кол-во вырубаемых деревьев, что тоже наносит ущерб экологии, только с другой стороны?

Со своей стороны могу предложить вариант, чтобы преданные приходили вкушать Прасад со своей посудой. Тогда уменьшится расход как пластиковых так и бумажных тарелок/стаканов. Возможно, появится дополнительная экономия.

----------

